# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  TL-WDR4300

## Matias

Мой роутер TREDNET окончательно вышел из строя, перестав раздавать DNS. Следовательно, возникла необходимость приобретения нового роутера. Был приобретен TL-WDR4300. Пока я еще не настраивал устройство, займусь этим в выходные. Кто-нибудь имел дело с устройствами фирмы TP-LINK? Интересуют как положительные, так и отрицательные отзывы.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Matias

Роутер настроился очень легко. Никаких проблем это не вызвало.

----------


## mrak74

Предпочитаю иметь дело с TRENDnet, относительно недорого и сердито. Фирма специализируется только на сетевом оборудовании, в отличии от тех которые производят ассортимент от электрочайника до паровоза и всё под одной торговой маркой. Ну бывает зависает редко, так ведь все этим грешат, даже дорогие брендовые изделия.

----------

Matias

----------


## w32stator

Я использую исключительно NetGear. Делают качественные роутеры с гарантией 2 года. Зависаний нет, есть иногда баги в прошивках(что есть у каждого производителя, но не каждый правит), но они быстро исправляются если таковые имеются. На форуме компании в соответствующей теме для роутера всё есть, есть и помощь специалистов. Самое замечательное, что легко делать upgrade прошивки так и откат(downgrade). Имеется русский язык. Уже 2,5 года стоит связка NetGear JWNR2000 + wifi адаптер Netgear 1000WNA + ноут + смартфон HTC. Живу в частном доме, обложенным кирпичом, в доме и вокруг дома 10м по кругу приём сигнала норм.

----------

